# Dutch



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, guys. 

I am currently working with the newly started Danish Mouse & Gerbil association to write up the mouse show standards in Danish. For that, I need all the information I can get on Dutch. I'm especially looking for info on the genetics. I can see that there's an uncertainty of whether it's ss with modifiers, a mix of ss and W(sh)_, or a completely different gene.
So, what do you know, what have you read (links would be nice), and what are your personal experiences?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

check out sarahYs post here, lots of info
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=13911&hilit=dutch


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Also on my website: http://www.blackthornmice.co.uk/info.html


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

What a great website Sarah, really enjoyed reading it. I've no intentions of keeping Dutch but I found it very interesting.

Might I suggest you consider something similar for the NMC news, it could desperately do with some articles like that.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks a lot.  I was actually looking for your website, Sarah, but forgot what it was called.


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Great information, Sarah!


----------

